# One Bar Closer to Humanity



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

Good thoughts about putting down your cell phones, and enjoying life in the moment.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 2, 2014)

Facebook knows who should be my friend
Netflix knows and offers movies related to previous choices
Amazon knows what I shop for and offers suggestions to accessorize my latest purchase
Google offers suggestions for products related to my latest notice that my purchase was shipped via UPS
My car can be hacked and controlled by a 17 YO hacker from the Ukraine 
My computer camera can be utilized by a second story criminal
They are installing cameras in your TV to watch you sitting in your underwear watching the latest reality show
My phone sends information about my whereabouts and record who I call or text
Drones can be used by crooks (read the latest story about a gang using drones to spy in your upper stories out of West Germany) or the story of the drone being shot out of the sky in PA
1984 is here!

I'm not one bit paranoid!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice.    Reminds me the times I've gone out with my movie group; we often get seated long before the previews, we have time to chat a bit, but often everyone will be on their phones communicating, posting on FB.  The group host was saying to me that I never check my FB page as she was sending something to all of us and I was the only one not responding, I gave her a are you insane look shrugged and said, yes I know.  We will spend a few minutes talking amongst ourselves, but, really do we need to make every gathering another opportunity to text and instead of looking each other in the face and express thoughts about the present moments.  

Only time I'm glued to my phone, in public venues, is when I'm purposely trying to avoid someone I deem is being intrusive who is trying to invade my time and space, otherwise the phone stays tucked away.  The fact that parents can't even demand that kids leave the phones in their room during family meal time says a lot, one because the parents often are also sitting at the table checking and texting on the phone as well instead using that time to have valuable family time.  Sad really.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Oct 4, 2014)

This kid is very spiritual. Good for him.


----------

